# 05/06/2007 - Tranquillon Peak Climb



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Since it was a nice, clear and warm morning...I decided to take my digital camera along to take some photos of my ride to Tranquillon Peak.









<O></O>
This is a shot of Honda Point, where in 1923, seven destroyers ran aground on the rocky California coast.
https://www.history.navy.mil/photos/events/ev-1920s/ev-1923/hondapt.htm











This is Space Launch Complex (SLC) 6. It was constructed to support space shuttle missions that were planned to be launched from the west coast. Concerns about the hillside stability during a launch, and the Challenger disaster in 1986, pull the plug on this project. To give you some perspective on the size of the building in the center, the stars on the American Flag pointing downward are five feet tall.










Today’s objective from a distance. The peak itself is 2162 feet above sea level, but the climb is twisty and long.









<O></O>
Oh sh!t!!! There are indeed parts of the ascent that are 20%.









<O></O>
The long gravel road to the main road to the peak.









<O></O>
Back on the main road, which is nicely paved all the way to the top.









<O></O>
The bike made it to the top and me too :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Very impressive -- both the photos and the ride. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Very cool. Are you Air Force, by any chance? As far as I know, most of the area anywhere near Vandenberg/Pt. Conception is off-limits to "normal" people. I've always been curious about the land around there, but about the only access is the road that runs from Hwy 1 out to Jalama Beach, and the beach at Surf.

Great report.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Vandenberg Access*



The Walrus said:


> Very cool. Are you Air Force, by any chance? As far as I know, most of the area anywhere near Vandenberg/Pt. Conception is off-limits to "normal" people. I've always been curious about the land around there, but about the only access is the road that runs from Hwy 1 out to Jalama Beach, and the beach at Surf.
> 
> Great report.


I work on the base during the week as a civilian contractor and live about eight miles from it. I love riding on Vandenberg on the weekends. The roads have very, very little traffic and the pavement is kept in great shape thanks to your tax dollars


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your bike doesn't look very retro for a grouch!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow, 20%.  

I didn't realize there were plans to launch shuttles from the west coast.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice. Your look by the 20% says it all. I'd love access to some of the bases here in Nevada. Oh well, got to stick with the cars I guess.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Let us know when you score the pass to Area 51....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

You know what's funny. The airforce pulled out of Area 51 a few years ago all of a sudden like. Now you can do a night time metric century each year out to the site to look for aliens from Rachel, NV. I haven't done it yet, but it sure sounds fun to do. 

Not sure where they moved the aliens to though.


----------

